#   >   210.06

## 1311

,      210.06:           ?

----------


## Rat1972

.

----------

-        .

----------

210.06?

----------


## glavtanya

210.06   ,   ?

----------

, , ...
 ()     ().
    (       01.07.12)   210.06     -        !
 1 -    ?

      18  2012 . N 02-06-07/3798      210.06     (       ,   - !!!)
 ,    210.06      ,    .
      ,    -    "-"
 2 -     -   - ???

 , , !!!

----------


## Alexey_tob

,

----------

> , , ...
>  ()     ().
>     (       01.07.12)   210.06     -        !
>  1 -    ?
> 
>       18  2012 . N 02-06-07/3798      210.06     (       ,   - !!!)
>  ,    210.06      ,    .
>       ,    -    "-"
>  2 -     -   - ???
> ...




    .   -   .

  336 -       (-).
  337 -       (+).
  623 -    - ..    .     (-).      .
  623' -       (+).

.  ,   .
       -  .

----------

> ,


   ,    ,    139 (  )    ...          !?

----------


## Plesen~

> 139 (  )    ...


  ,    139,    ..
 ,,    ,     -      ,      ,          ""  .

----------

:     . 337 ,       .  ))))

----------


## Plesen~

> :     . 337 ,       .  ))))


 :Smilie:  ,   , ,     21006000         ,

----------

> ,   , ,     21006000         ,


   ?       ?

----------


## glavtanya

, !        18.09.2012 02-06-07/3798              4 (   5),   ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ?       ?


     ,

----------

.
1.           2012  (      "")             101.20  101.30?
2.    210.06   2       01.01.12    .            ?

----------


## glavtanya

> .
> 1.           2012  (      "")             101.20  101.30?
> 2.    210.06   2       01.01.12    .            ?


1.            2012    101.30.
2.     2  01.01.2012         .

----------


## Plesen~

> 1.           2012  (      "")             101.20  101.30?


  .. 538

4. ,                  :
)  ,    :....;
)   ,                 .....;
) ,      ,         ,       ,              ,
) ,      ,         ,    ....

 ,           ,       ???

----------


## Plesen~

> 1.


 ?   ,   ,     ?
   ,

----------


## glavtanya

,     ,    ...
       01.01.2012 ,          ( 4) ,       ( 2).           .

----------


## 2012

,  -  210.06.            ,       ?

----------


## glavtanya

18.09.12 .  02-06-07/3798     .210.06

----------


## 2012

,        ?

----------


## glavtanya



----------


## Mascara

> 18.09.12 .  02-06-07/3798     .210.06


,   !  +.  21006   .    ,       .   ,     21006 ..  ,       ....



 ,    ,   ,       21006   2012    ?!

----------


## Rat1972

1     (  )    -  . 
 1         (   )   .    .

----------


## tat9718204

> ,    ,   ,       21006   2012    ?!


..     31.12.2011,     2012        0503173

----------


## Rat1972

:
  ,    ,                26.07.2010  538              ,            ,     500  ,   ,          .        010120000  -    . 
     21006000            ,         .          010110000  -   , 010120000  -       021006000             ,     .
-----------------------------
 ,   ,   210.06         ...?      **        210.06?  -...    ,    , ,     ,       ...

----------


## Arhimed0

210.06 - !

 174 .116  -


> 116.          :
>           ... :
>          -   010100000 , 410220320    421006660 ;
>         -    421006560    010400000


.  210.06  ..  -
   25.04.11 ...1546



> 10 "  "  20 "    "            -   *040130000* "    " (440130000, 540130000)    021006000 "  " (421006000, 521006000, );


 *  401.30* 
   22.12. ...5236
. 11 )      ...  


> *030406830* **  (   ר ?)  021006000
> -       ;
> :
> **  **   021006000    *030406730*
> -    .


.      *304.06*
  18.09.12 ...3798
  210.06  *  401.30*    -



> :       401 10 172   210 06 660 
>  -  401 10 172   210 06 660 " "


    ""  11.07.2012 02-06-07/2679 http://www.klerk.ru/doc/284110/
    : 


> (      01.12.2010 N 157,  16.12.2010 N 174,  23.12.2010 N 183)    ,        (  )    021006000 "  ".
> 
>          ,       ,      *  ( -   * ,  ;  -   ,  ).
> 
>       (, )  ,        , *  021006000* "  "         (   )     :
> -       021006000 "  "    *030406000* "   ";
> -       030406000 "   "    021006000 "  ".
> 
> **   ,    *030406000* "   "      ()  *040130000* "    "              (. 0503710)   .

----------


## Arhimed0

,    ...

      .
      01.01.2012.      .     210.06 -   "  "

  1.       01.01.2012 ?

 2.        -    210.06 ?


    0503730 -   ,  210.06 .    . 
׸         :  ,  ?       ? :yes:

----------


## Arhimed0

162  



> 2.8      00210.06.000 00210.06.560 00210.06.660 **


    2013   .
    ,   .

     .  -.
   ,    -  ,  .  -  ... :Redface:

----------


## Arhimed0

> 162  
>     2013   .
>     ,   .


! !
   ,      - 174   - 162,     .     .    . :Embarrassment:   ...

----------


## Mascara

! ,  !
      101 13   /     .      ,    ,        .
   ,             210 06 ?! ..       .

----------


## Rat1972

... . 
    -  ?

----------


## Mascara

> ... . 
>     -  ?


  ,         , ,       ,       .        ...          101 13.     -        210 06,           !    ,          ?.....

..        2003 .,    ,  - ,      -  . 2012 .

----------


## Rat1972

> ,    ,        .


     ? 
      -   ...?

----------


## Mascara

.
 - .

----------


## Rat1972

,           101.13 -   ,     210.06.

----------


## glavtanya

[QUOTE=Arhimed0;53917199]   ,    ...

      .
      01.01.2012.      .     210.06 -   "  "

  1.       01.01.2012 ?      (31.12.2011.)   401.30  210.06         
 2.        -    210.06 ?   31.12.2012. :    :  401.10.172  210.06.660,      401.10.172  210.06.660  "-"

----------


## Arhimed0

*glavtanya*,   !

1.


> (31.12.2011.)   401.30 * 210.06*


  210.06        *000*   ?

2.    -*2*             ר    2.101.*2*4  2.101.*2*6 ( : *   ?*  )         2.210.06 ?

   , ,    , ,   *2011* *2012*        ?

 :        , ..       ,       ?

3. 



> ......   *31.12.2012.* :  ....  401.10.172  210.06.660


   ?    ,             ?    ?         (       ) ?     ,    ("  " :Wink:  :Smilie:  )?

          20      ?     30,    31.12.12 ""  20 ?

4.     11.07.2012 02-06-07/2679 ""    


> (, )  ,        ,   021006000 "  "         (   )     :
> -       021006000 "  "    030406000 "   ";
> -       030406000 "   "    021006000 "  ".


     ? :Wow:  :Smilie:

----------


## Rat1972

> , ,    , ,   2011    2012        ?


 ,  ,         /,    ,          /.      :Smilie: 
,         ,   " , **  ..."     ""     ,         :Embarrassment:

----------


## Arhimed0

> " ,


    ,   ,      .




> ""     ,


   ,              -       ... :Smilie: 

 , :         ,      ,          ?    ""   :Wink: 
*20*  ?    *30*  ?

----------


## Plesen~

> ,         , ,       ,       .


         ,      ???

   7

----------


## Plesen~

> /     .       .


 .. ..   ,       ..     ??

----------


## Rat1972

> ,      ???


   , , ,  , ,  -   ...

----------


## Rat1972

*Arhimed0*, 
 -  ,    **       -     ,     (.. __          ).     -   .        :Wink: 
 , ,  ,  " ",   ,   "    ",  ,      (     ).

----------


## Arhimed0

""    ?




> 


  :Wink:

----------


## Arhimed0

! (  -    )
  -  ,    .

      :     ""    "  ",    ,    -     .
 -!            ,     (- ) :yes:

----------


## Arhimed0

> ,


       ""       .
   ,     .
  79  "" ,      .
....


       -      ,   ,   5-10  .      -                 .


    20  30     ,    ...       :Smilie: ,     ,       ... (          :Smilie: )

----------


## Rat1972

> ""    ?


 **  (      )    .
, ,    ,   " "       ,         ""     .
    , ...

----------


## Rat1972

> 20  30     ,    ...      ,


      ,      - ,   - .
  ...
   , ,   :
1.        01.01.2012  210 
2.    210 ,   2012   
3.        ,   ,    2012   ,        -    ,   210     :Wow: 
(, , -    -  -   !)

----------


## Arhimed0

> **  (      )    .
> , ,    ,   " "       ,         ""     .
>     , ...


  ,     .
    :   -   !!! -         .
     -          .
  ---,     ,  -

----------


## Rat1972

> :   -   !!! -         .


  -   -    500 ...

----------


## Arhimed0

> 3.        ,   ,    2012   ,        -    ,   210


 4.              210.06 (    ).
   210.06        -  (    ) 174 -

----------


## Arhimed0

> -   -    500 ...


 ! 500.000 -    ,   .
   (  )   -       " ".
 :  ,  ,   ,  ,      -    " ".

----------


## Arhimed0

. 
     1 .     ** -   210   

    -  .    20 ... 30   - ?

----------


## Mascara

> ,      ???
> 
>    7


  .                  .         ,   .       101.13,    ,        210 06 ?!

----------

! ,          240110172  221006.      21006   .     240110172,   .  ????

----------


## Rat1972

> ,          240110172  221006.


 ...    ?

----------

, .

----------


## 25

,        7
 ,      7   7 210 06   ...
 - 
       ,        500 ,    200 -   
      ,      200    ,   
 7
            ,    4
 ,   ,     ?

----------

17.01.2013  02-06-07/111        ,   () ,               20    ,        721006000    (  )

----------


## 25

> 17.01.2013  02-06-07/111        ,   () ,               20    ,        721006000    (  )


 ,

----------


## Rat1972

*Arhimed0*, 
,    ,           ,     .

----------

!
,  ,          .
    01.01.2012.
:
31.12.2011.  401.30 210.06          ???
,  :Scare3:  :Scare3:  :Scare3: 
      ,    304.06???

----------


## Rat1972

> 304.06???


        !
    401.30 210.06          ,    -  - , 710         337-       .

----------


## Plesen~

> 01.01.2012.
> :
> 31.12.2011.  401.30 210.06          ???
> 
>     304.06???


,      40130000        

 30406000    ,

----------

!     40130  21006   ,   2106 -  ,    - .    .

----------


## Rat1972

> 40130  21006


?     ,  , .

----------

21006   ,     .    40130,  40130      .     .

----------


## Rat1972

> .


  .
 ,      ...?

----------

3798

----------


## elena_n_71

,         "-", ..     210.06 -    ( )      ,  , ,    .

----------


## SD.

> ,         "-", ..     210.06 -    ( )      ,  , ,    .


  ,   138     (  ) ""      : 
"   (. 336+.337)"
"     "

----------



----------


## ... ...

,  
     100% .
   101.00/210.06     210.06/104.00   .    .                204
   ?             ?   ?

----------


## SD.

-   204 -   -   -    -   ,       .

----------


## ... ...

?

----------


## margo46

100%     .  210 06.   ,     .      ?

----------


## margo46

, .
101.00 40110180
40110180  104.00
40110172  210.06 -   
: 204  40110172 -

----------


## margo46

P.S.
     18  2012 .  02-06-07/3798           ,      ,   116   174.

----------


## Alexey_tob

210.06      ?

----------


## Rahsch

> 210.06      ?


  ,  .

----------

> 


     ?   -  - .       . 


> : 204  40110172 -


,  ,      ,       ,     


> 40110180  104.00


.     



> 101.00 40110180
> 
> 40110172  210.06 -


 .   101.00  210.06.  ,   174.

----------


## Rahsch

> ?


       100% ,      .




> ,  ,      ,       ,


. 29   157: " ()   ()      ( ),    ( ),  () ,     ,   ,       ,     () ,  () ,     ()   (      ( ),    ()    *   (  ),   ,      * ".




> .   101.00  210.06.  ,   174.


       ?

----------

> 100% ,      .


  .   - ,   210.06



> ?


  -  ,    



> -        010100000 " " (410111310-410113310, 410115310, 410118310, 410121310-410128310),  410220320 "    -     "    421006660 "   ";
>     -    421006560 "   "        010400000 "" (010411410-010413410, 010415410, 010421410-010429410);


 100%  210.06

----------


## Rahsch

> 100%  210.06


   210.06    ,   .




> -  ,


  ,   . *margo46*   .




> .   - ,   210.06


    210.06  ,   .

----------


## margo46

> ,   . *margo46*   .
> 
> 
> .


 :Redface:   ,  - .

----------

> -


 



> 101.00 40110180


?   ,   .  



> 40110172  210.06


?  ?

----------


## Rahsch

> ?   ,   .


 .



> ?  ?


     ,      .  ,    ,   .

----------

> ,    ,   .


  .    . ,   -   :Wink:

----------


## Rahsch

> .    . ,   -


 ? ,          401.30.000.  .  "" .

----------


## margo46

> .    . ,   -


  ?       ,    .       !!!!! :Big Grin:

----------

> ? ,          401.30.000.  .  "" .





> 101.00 40110180
> 40110180  104.00
> 40110172  210.06


 100%     401   , ..  401.30  , ..  ,   ,   .    .



> ?


  :Smilie: .       .  174  :  101  210.06 -  ,  210.06  104 - ,   -   .    .   .

          .        201  210.06? ,     ,    ""    .

----------


## Rahsch

> 100%     401   , ..  401.30  , ..  ,   ,   .


     "". -      .          . ,      .       ,    ,       ,   .
   ,          (.84-.82)   ?      ,     "" .

----------

> (.84-.82)   ?


   ,   


> .84-.82


,    .84.    210.06    .   401.30    .




> 


    01




> 


,   ?   20 :Smilie: 




> 


 -   ,            - ,         .

----------


## Rahsch

> ,    .84.    210.06    .   401.30    .


    ,         ""  "",   ,          .     ,   ,         .        ,       .        -   .            -    ,      .




> 01


   .




> ,   ?   20


 -     .    ,     .       .    ,     ,      .




> -   ,            - ,         .


    80     .

----------

> ,


   ,  . -         .
 210.06     ,  "  " - .




> ,   ,         .


    .    ,  .      ,   .

 ,    210.06  401      .

----------


## Rahsch

> 210.06     ,  "  " - .


,  ,    .  " ",      .




> .    ,  .      ,   .


    .   ""     .        ""  (210.06),  ""  (401.30).  -  ,      "  ".

       .  ,      ""  , -,   "".         .   ""         .     210.06      ( ""  ),   401.30   ( ""  ).

  ,    ""  .

----------

> 


    .   
 101  210

 101  401
 401  210 ,       ,      .

----------


## Rahsch

> 101  401
>  401  210 ,       ,      .


, , :        .  - :  -  ,  -  .

----------

> , **,


 ? :Big Grin:

----------


## Rahsch

> ?


.      ,     210.06   ,        .       ,    .

----------


## margo46

-   -    ?

----------

> -   -    ?


  ,       .     ,      210.06. . 
      ,   .

----------


## Rahsch

> ,       .     ,      210.06.


+1

----------

, ,
       :
   .    . 
      ,   174.       ((((. 
 ,    :
 105 -  , 
 30404 - ,   ,        ,      ;
 40110180 - ,           ;
 421006660 -   .    . 34  174,   :

          ,        ,   (),          ,        (,   -,  (. 0504805)        010500000 " " (010521340 - 010526340, 010531340 - 010538340)    030404340 "     ", 421006660 "   ";

,  :
  , ,     ?

  :
    ,        ?

  ,     ,         21006   .   -    ,           ,     ,        ,      .
  ,        ,    -    . 

 ,   ?

----------

> 40110180 - ,           ;


 

    18.09.2012 N 02-06-07/3798
  2  1   .        " "

----------

> 2  1   .        " "


--,   . 
    ,     , , ,    . 34 .
 ,  ,  .

-       ...

----------


## Rahsch

> 40110180 - ,           ;


-,   .    ",     "?      ?  ,    174    (. 9-12 . 9):

"         ,  **       :   -    ( , ) (. 0306001) (     ),   -     ( , ) (. 0306031),   -  () (. 0306030),                  ,    :
*    ,  ,    ,    *  -        010100000 " " (410111310 - 410113310, 410115310, 410118310, 410121310 - 410128310, 410131310 - 410138310)    *440110180 " "*, 421006660 "   ";
**  -        210100000 " " (210111310 - 210113310, 210115310, 210118310, 210121310 - 210128310, 210131310 - 210138310)    *240110180 " "*;
       ,        -       210100000 " " (210111310 - 210113310, 210115310, 210118310, 210121310 - 210128310, 210131310 - 210138310)    240110152 "         ", 240110153 "      ".

 ,   174    .4.101..310-.4.401.10.180       .



> -       ...


         :



> :
>     ,        ?


     ,  "      "?

P.S.      174    . 106:

")        :
        (  ,  () )     ,               ,    ()               , -    040110172         021006660    ;
       ,          (    ,    ,          ( ,       () ,         (   ),      ,     -    040110172         021006660    컻;
)   -  ".

-    .

----------

,       .
-  .




> ",     "?      ?


 . ,   ,       ,   ,    , , ,          ,          40110180.

,     :

*    ,  ,    ,    *  -        010100000 " " (410111310 - 410113310, 410115310, 410118310, 410121310 - 410128310, 410131310 - 410138310)    *440110180 " "*, 421006660 "   ";
[/QUOTE]

,  , ?   421006660!!!!   !      :
   ,  40110180,    "   ", ..  ,  421006660.

  :



> -    .


,  .      -     -    ,   - .
    -  ,   .   -     ,     ....

      ,        ,   .   ...

----------

> 


   .  


> ,   .


 :Wink: 



> 


   -   210.06 ?

----------

> -   210.06 ?


,     !  :Smilie:  ,   205,       ,  ,     ,   ,     -   ?  21006 !!!

----------

> ,


   ? :Smilie:   :Smilie:

----------


## Rahsch

> ,  , ?   421006660!!!!   !      :
>    ,  40110180,    "   ", ..  ,  421006660.


**,  ,     .       .   -       ,    ,          .              ,    ,         .            .  ,   ,         .

     .      174         ,   ,        .         210.06 "  ".  ,      .  -       .  ,     ,         .  ,   .        ,   ,          ,     .

   .           (,  ),    .      116   174,    ,    101.00, 102.00, 104.00.     ,    .

        .  :  210.06    401.10.172.  101.00         401.10.180.

----------


## Rahsch

> ,     ,   ,     -   ?  21006 !!!


, .          ,     .                ,      ,             ,    -  .    : .75-.80.         .     ,    75,  ,       210.06,      (    ,  - ).

----------


## ... ...

,     401.10.172   ?

----------


## L_u_d_m_i_l_a_F

201 0801 54 100 77 090 111     201 0801 54 100 77 090 119

----------


## VLDMR

> 201


 ...  ,      (  ) .
  ,   ? -     **    (  )
      - ,      . 201 ,      ,    ?

----------

